
Why It Sucks To Be A VC - peter123
http://www.pehub.com/39801/why-it-sucks-to-be-a-vc/
======
davidw
The 12 hour days, the dust that cakes all their clothes and that causes a
wracking cough at night, the crippling heat in their workplaces, the risk of a
cable snapping and taking off a limb (or worse), combined with low pay, I
imagine...

The point of the article is not a bad one, but the title is terrible.

~~~
pookleblinky
I hear children as young as 5 are forced into VC work in Thailand

